# Gesshin Hokubo Knives Up For Sale



## JBroida (Mar 13, 2011)

We finally got the Gesshin Hokubo Knives up on the website at JKI. You can find them here:
Gesshin Hokubo @ JKI

You can read a little bit about Gesshin Hokubo here

Each Gesshin Hokubo knife is custom made and we only have one of each type. These knives are a corroborative work between some of the best Tosa blacksmiths and some amazing lacquer ware artists (all of whom are qualified craftsmen- certified by an oversight organization to ensure the strictest standards are upheld). Honestly, the pictures i took dont do these knives justice.

So check them out:

Gesshin Hokubo 270mm Kurouchi Yanagiba with 6-Sided Goto Nuri Handle






Gesshin Hokubo 210mm Yanagiba with Wajima Mame Kannna Handle (Dark Brown)





Gesshin Hokubo 210mm Kurouchi Katsuo Bocho with 6-sided Kanshitsu Lacquer ware Handle





Gesshin Hokubo 210mm Katsuo Bocho with Wajima Mame Kannna Handle (Red)





Gesshin Hokubo 180mm Kurouchi Nakiri with 6-sided Kanshitsu Lacquer ware Handle


----------



## JBroida (Mar 17, 2011)

We found this video of a katsuo bocho being used (on youtube)... it just so happens to be from the same maker as our Gesshin Hokubo line:
Gesshin Hokubo at JKI

[video=youtube;nCAqYrCaupk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCAqYrCaupk&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the video link, Jon. That confirms that the mystery knife I have is a katsuo bocho. I had picked that up locally from Takeshi who only said it was a fish knife, but I was always a bit unclear on how it is used. Now I know, thanks! Maybe I should go get some tuna at the local fish auction one of these days. But mine is not sharpened correctly, the small backside edge is rather blunt. Have to talk to our master sharpener again about that...

Stefan


----------



## spinblue (Mar 17, 2011)

Does that make it a double double edge knife?


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 17, 2011)

Jon,

Maybe it's just me and my iPad but I can't find that video on your website. The link you posted just takes me to your product page.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 17, 2011)

they are indeed double bevel knives.

Sorry if anyone was having trouble with the embedded video. You can find it on youtube here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCAqYrCaupk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link Jon.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful knives. I love the lacquer. What's the second knife he is using in the video for trimming?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 18, 2011)

Thats a 210mm Yanagiba (sujihiki)... the one in the video is kurouchi, but its pretty similar to this one that we have:
Gesshin Hokubo 210mm Yanagiba with Wajima Mame Kannna Handle (Dark Brown)


----------

